# Live in Spain yet maintain an SC Footprint in UK



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

A friend of mine would love to live ( and if possible ) work in Spain but
for career and future job security reasons needs to maintain a footprint
in the UK.
The reason being he's an IT Contractor and in previous roles has obtained
the coverted SC Security Clearance to work on MOD sites or on defence
related work or contracts, eg with BAE Systems, Rolls Royce Aerospace, etc.

The thing is SC Security Clearance isn't for life, in fact it only really lasts
for the duration of your contract or for the period of employment in
which your engaged in Defence related or Government work.
But the beauty is that if you've ever held SC Security Clearance in the
past. It's fairly easy to have your SC Security Clearance re-established
in the future - as the Govt Vetting Agency only needs to look back over
the time since you were last cleared, ie no Crimminal convictions, not been
declared bankrupt, CCJ's or dodgy political associations, etc.
The downside is that if, for any reason you become Resident abroad - he
would have to live and work for a period of upto 5 years in UK before he can
ever be considered eligible for SC Security Clearance again.

So you see - a real threat to your livilihood, particularly when you consider
that the safest long term job prospects in the UK these days are those
related to Government work that cannot be outsourced or off shored abroad.

Therefore are there any Expat Brits in Spain who have managed to dodge
residency in Spain and still be considered resident in the UK and therefore
managed to hang onto their SC eligibility - while enjoying at the sametime
a significant amount of time in Spain ??


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you think you should add 'legally' to your question??


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, I know of one, who did just that, had at the time Spanish residencia, but worked in the U.K. in an occupation where security clearance was needed. The supervisors were aware of the situation and it did not appear to be an issue at that time. Some years ago though and times do change.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Yes, I know of one, who did just that, had at the time Spanish residencia, but worked in the U.K. in an occupation where security clearance was needed. The supervisors were aware of the situation and it did not appear to be an issue at that time. Some years ago though and times do change.


Hi Hepa, Thanks for that, if there's anyone else in Spain who have managed to retain
their SC Security Clearance eligibility, please let us know.

I was going to insert the word legally - but as you know the clock times out whenever
you try editing your post.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't plan on going to work for anyone again so have let all my clearances lapse but, of course, one can't say good-bye to the OSA obligations, ever.


----------

